# Got Mice? I do!!!!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I just got home from picking up mice via semi!!! Thank you so much Alison and Matt for orchestrating midwestern dispersion!!!
I got 5 Mousestress mice as well! Thank you mousestress, they are so nice!!!!! I have to say we would never find tri and rex in Kansas any other way!!!!
Pictures soon!!!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Great,we will look forward to the pictures.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

So glad you like them! I am awaiting photos too. I haven't seen most of them since they were babies...


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Yay, Tiny!!!!!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

WOOHOO!! Maybe someday I will actually have some tri's... Looking forward to pics!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Shire, it may be sooner than you think! 
To the ladies! What food/protien level are your mice used to? Do they carry any different colors in their genotype? 
THANK YOU AGAIN, so much!! I am so happy that there are people out there nice enough to make the effort to help out us midwestern folks!!!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

OK... you can send the blue back now... LOL.

He's got some pretty good lineage and out of some nicer and more closely related UK stock (like 3 generations to imports on him). Unfortunately, he didn't get the good tan belly. Ah well.

I wish I could've gotten you some more and nicer stuff, but you guys were 2nd to last on the stops, so all the really good stuff had been snatched up (blame Steven). Anyway, I'll get you some of the babies out of the HEM mice on the truck or we'll get you some straight from Steven soon.

Good luck with them! (This is the first time I'm seeing the moustress mice!)


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I love that blueby!!!! I'll be super excited to recieve some HEM mice too...I saw the ones on the truck and I wanted to stealll them. Matt said no.  They were awesome, expecially the chams!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> I love that blueby!!!! I'll be super excited to recieve some HEM mice too...I saw the ones on the truck and I wanted to stealll them. Matt said no.  They were awesome, expecially the chams!


Im glad someone is wanting to steal my mice, hey you could of taken them... just Allison would of been peeved. How did the dove doe from me look when you saw her? I sent her right at weaning, so I hope she has grown a bit. Also those chams were rubbish in color, too light carrying albino! LOL.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The lighting was bad at night in the trailer and I really thought I was looking at two chams! lol! They both had great heads, nice ears, and tailsets. Honestly they all looked to be the same size.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Steven, I'll never get to see the Dove doe. I told Matt to go ahead and give her to Brenda on Saturday. You know B-ren's my girl, I've got her back. But she's really excited... and I figure, I can always make more or get more later, so not a huge deal.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> The lighting was bad at night in the trailer and I really thought I was looking at two chams! lol! They both had great heads, nice ears, and tailsets. Honestly they all looked to be the same size.


Im glad to hear they were similar in size, means she has bulked up quite a lot in the short period she has been gone!



nuedaimice said:


> Steven, I'll never get to see the Dove doe. I told Matt to go ahead and give her to Brenda on Saturday. You know B-ren's my girl, I've got her back. But she's really excited... and I figure, I can always make more or get more later, so not a huge deal.


Well good to know, I guess Ill start bothering Brenda now to post pictures when she picks up the doe.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Next time, Steven, send a list of Raw Vegan approved foods for your mice. You know like that list you gave me? That includes Canary, Swiss, Spanish, Wheat Wild, and Noodles Rice Milk. Oh and Potato Flour Prunes and Pumpkin Pumpkin!

Do you know how much Canaries cost? It is too expensive to go Raw Vegan! And how do you keep them from flying around in your mouth while you are eating them?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

th: My meeces, the trsis that you got, carry all sorts of different stuff. the black and beige probably carries blue...the lighter one has an agouti mother and a recessive yellow father, so depending on what you breed with that one you could get all sorts of stuff, as the mom is heterozygous in pretty much every locus. So you might get champagne, argent, fawn, red, and so on....plus diluted shades of any of those.

I'm glad my little sweethearts made I to you safely!

I want that big blue! *sneak* *sneaksneak* **run* *GOTCHA!* *sneak* *RUNRUNRUN!*


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you moustress! A smorgasboard, huh?! 
And you cannot have the blue! No! I don't know if Alison had named him but I was kicking around some blue-oriented names.

Sodalite (Soda)
Lapis


----------

